# naked



## 810senior

My apologies in advance for somewhat dirty stuff, but I wonder if there's an interesting expression, rather figurative or else an onomatopoeia, concerned with the naked human body such as _birthday suit_ in English?

Let me start with the Japanese ones:
すっぽんぽん _supponppon _(I don't know where this came from, but I believe this word is conveying the sound of the clothes taking off)
生まれたままの姿 _umareta mama no sugata_ (the appearance of when he/she was born; a well-known or a bit trite figurative especially referred to the feminine body)
一糸もまとわない姿 isshi mo matowanai sugata (where _isshi mo matowanai_ is an idiom that means _to not cloaked even with a single thread_)


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese:
光溜溜 (guan1 liu1 liu1) 光means empty, 溜溜 can be onomatopoeia, or indicate "smoothness" (as opposed to the "wrinkled" clothes")
一絲不掛 (lit. with not even one silk hanging>no fabric hanging on the body)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

man
*v Adamově rouše* - in Adam's robe
*na Adama* - on Adam
*jak ho pánbůh stvořil* - how the Lord created him

woman
*v Evině rouše* - in Eva's robe
*na Evu* - on Eva
*jak ji pánbůh stvořil* - how the Lord created her


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek _naked_ is *«γυμνός, -ή, -νό»* [ʝimˈnos] (masc.), [ʝimˈni] (fem.), [ʝimˈno] (neut.) < Classical nominal *«γυμνός, -ή, -όν» gŭmnós* (masc.), *gŭmnḗ* (fem.), *gŭmnón* (neut.) --> _naked, unclad, bare_ (PIE *nogʷ-no- _naked_ old inherited word present in many IE languages Skt. नग्न (nagna), Lat. nūdus, Av. naɣna etc.).
From «γυμνός» > gymnasium, gymnastics.

Some figurative expressions:
*«Με αδαμιαία περιβολή»* [me aðamiˈe.a peɾivoˈli] --> _with Adamic outfit_

*« Όπως τον/την/το γέννησε η μάννα του/της/του»* [ˈopos ton ˈʝenise i ˈmana tu] (masc.) --> _how his mother gave birth to him_, [ˈopos tin ˈʝenise i ˈmana tis] (fem.) --> _how her mother gave birth to her_, [ˈopos to ˈʝenise i ˈmana tu] (neut.) --> _how its mother gave birth to it_.

*«Τσίτσιδος, -δη, -δο»* [ˈʦ͡iʦ͡iðos] (masc.), [ˈʦ͡iʦ͡iði] (fem.), [ˈʦ͡iʦ͡iðo] (neut.) --> _butt naked_ < baby's/child's onomatopoeia deriving from the ByzGr neuter diminutive *«τιτθίον» titthíon* of Classical masc. *«τιτθός» tĭttʰós* --> _mother's breast_ (PIE *dʰeh₁- _to suck_ cf Proto-Germanic *titt- _mother's breast, nipple_ > Ger. Zitze, Eng. tit, Dt. tiet; Alb. thith, _to suck_).


----------



## Frieder

German:

Wie Gott ihn/sie erschaffen hat (the way god created him/her)

Adamskostüm/Evakostüm (Adam's dress/Eve's dress)

Barfuß bis zum Scheitel (barefoot up to the crest)


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

_alaston_ "naked", _alasti._
_
ilkosillaan_, (lit. "at one's ...(?)") I don't know the etymology unfortunately. The same root is used for strengthening the adj. naked -> _ilki alasti _"completely naked", but not any other adj.
_ilman rihman kiertämää_ "without being winded(?) by a thread", not sure how to translate _kiertämää_ here, the general meaning is "to go around", but the meaning is of course the same as your "_isshi mo matowanai,_ _to not cloaked even with a single thread"._
_Aatamin asussa_ "in Adam's suit".
_syntymäasussa_ "in birth suit".

Vulgar (for men): _munasillaan_ lit. "at one's (little) balls".


----------



## aum34

Spanish:

Naked: 
*Desnudo (masculine)
Desnuda (femenine)*

To get naked
*Desnudarse*

Expressions: 

*"Estar como Dios me/te/le/nos/os/les trajo al mundo"* literally "To be like God brought me/you/him/her/us/you/them into the world"

*"Estar en pelotas"* literally "to be in balls"   *"Despelotarse" *to get naked


----------



## 810senior

aum34 said:


> *"Estar en pelotas"* literally "to be in balls"


I have to go and join in those balls.


----------



## aum34

810senior said:


> I have to go and join in those balls.


----------



## wildan1

810senior said:


> the naked human body such as _birthday suit_ in English


Yes, _in his/her birthday suit_ is a humorous way to say someone is naked--it is not "dirty" or anything you cannot say to anyone.

Other English expressions: _naked as a jaybird, buck naked_ (AE regionalism), _stark naked, starkers_ (BE slang), _in the buff, au naturel, in the altogether _(more formal register), _nude, without a stitch._


----------



## igusarov

Russian:
"В чём мать родила". Word-for-word "in what mother gavebirth". The meaning is "as he was dressed when he was born by his mother".


----------



## rolmich

French :
_Nu comme un ver _(ver = worm)
_Dans le plus simple appareil._


----------



## Nawaq

rolmich said:


> French :
> _Nu comme un ver _(ver = worm)
> _Dans le plus simple appareil._



also, "_en costume d'Adam_/_en costume d'Eve_"

this one that I don't really know how to translate "_(se mettre, être) à poil/oualpé_"


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch you can also say "een adamskostuum". Never heard of "een evakostuum", though.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian

naked* = *гол* [gɔɫ] _m_., *голa* ['gɔɫa] _f_., *голo* ['gɔɫɔ] _neut_., *голи* ['gɔli] _pl_.

Figurative expression: *како од мајка роден/-a/-o* (kako od majka roden/-a/-o) "_how (like, as) his mother gave birth to him/her/it"_


----------



## symposium

Two Italian idioms:
"Come mamma l'ha fatto/fatta" The way mama made him/her
"Nudo come un santo" Naked like a Saint, maybe because Saints care so little for the things of this world that they don't mind going around naked...


----------



## eno2

apmoy70 said:


> Some figurative expressions:
> *«Με αδαμιαία περιβολή»* [me aðamiˈe.a peɾivoˈli] --> _with Adamic outfit_


 Με αδαμιαία* περιβολή *στο *περιβόλι *του Αδάμ 

Dutch:* in adamskostuum *= in Adam's costume (dress)



aum34 said:


> Naked:*"Estar en pelotas"* literally "to be in balls"


   en porreta(s)    en pelota picada


----------



## Zareza

*în costumul lui Adam* / *în costumul Evei* = in Adam's costume / in Eve's costume
*gol cum l-a fătat mă-sa* = (colloquial) naked as his mother *gave birth* to him  - (*a făta* (vb.) = parturition in animals)

*gol pușcă* = naked (like a) rifle
*gol* (ca) *nap*(ul) = naked (like a) turnip
*gol ca degetul* = naked like a finger
*gol brebenel* = naked (like a) fumewort / nu comme un Corydale (à bulbe plein) (fr.)


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan*:

*despullat *(m), *despullada *(f) [< _*despullar *_'to strip, deprive of clothing' < Latin: _despoliare_] -- the common standard form​*nu *(m), *nua *(f) [< Latin: _nudus -a_ 'nude, bare'] -- standard, somewhat more formal or written form​​*amb el vestit d'Adam *'with Adam's suit'  --idiom​*com Déu el/la va dur al món *'as God brought him/her to the world'  --idiom​*conill *_or _*en conill *'rabbit, rabbit-like'  --colloquial, rather dated​*en pèl *'on hair'  --informal, rather local​​_*En pilotes *_'in balls', colloquial form accepted by official dictionaries, is a nonsensical calque from the Spanish _en pelotas_, which actually has nothing to do with balls.


----------



## eno2

Indeed 
PELOTA


----------



## nimak

Zareza said:


> *gol pușcă* = naked (like a) rifle



That expression is used in Macedonian too:
*гол како/ко пушка* (gol kako/ko puška) = _naked like a rifle_​But more often is used:
*гол како/ко пиштол* (gol kako/ko pištol) = _naked like a pistol_; or​*пиштол гол* (pištol gol) = _pistol naked_​


----------



## eno2

Ah now I remember : We say Poedelnaakt= naked as a `poodle.
I suppose that would have to be a shaven poodle....
(Dutch)
Also Spiernaakt = naked to the muscles


----------



## Zareza

Penyafort said:


> despullat


In Romanian *despullat* is *despuiat *= naked, of course  as Romanian is a Latin language

*în pielea goală* - (literally) in the bare skin


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ah now I remember : We say Poedelnaakt= naked as a `poodle.
> I suppose that would have to be a shaven poodle....


It comes from the verb "poedelen" = bathing.

I guess you're supposed to _poedel_ naked, like Germans do.


----------



## eno2

Ah yes, the worldwide ubiquitous German nudists do that.
Yes, poedelen, it's 'play in the water. Never heard of 'poedelen' before, I must confess....One learns things here.


----------



## Ballenero

In Spanish, there is an expression that always got my attention:
_*En cueros*.

Cuero_ is the skin of animals after being tanned, the leather used to make jackets, bags, shoes...

Then, if you are _en cueros _(lit. into leather), you should be clothed, not naked.


----------



## eno2

> Cuero 1. m. Pellejo que cubre la carne de los animales.


 DLE 
That's the first meaning of cuero. 
 (I overlooked en cueros)


----------



## gato radioso

eno2 said:


> DLE
> That's the first meaning of cuero.
> (I overlooked en cueros)



In fact, there is a little joke that used to be told to children to leave them confused.
There is a small town in Andalusia, called Ubrique, which has many factories making belts, wallets... and many other items in leather.

People, especially the elder siblings, used to make fun of children by telling them:

"¿No sabías que en Ubrique hay hombres y mujeres juntos trabajando en cueros?"

That used to leave children in shock, especially in the olden times when children used to be more naive than nowadays.
Of course, the sentence had a double meaning, it meant that men and women worked together in the workshops.


----------



## eno2




----------

